# Compulab FitPC2i



## Phishfry (Aug 5, 2016)

Just scored a 50 dollar box to replace my Astaro firewall.
2 Realtek ethernet adapters and tiny.

Real old with an 32bit Z550 Atom (Circa 2010)
http://www.fit-pc.com/web/products/fit-pc2/

I bought 2 for cheap with single LAN. Liked them so much I had to buy the dual LAN version.
Odd ball power jack at 3.5mm x 1.35mm
Wide Input power at 7V to 15V
MiniPCIe slot
MiniSD card slot (Hard to find these days)


----------



## ronaldlees (Aug 10, 2016)

Phishfry said:


> Just scored a 50 dollar box to replace my Astaro firewall.
> 2 Realtek ethernet adapters and tiny.
> 
> Real old with an 32bit Z550 Atom (Circa 2010)
> ...



Makes me think I should be dumpster diving too!  It looks pretty good, for a tiny x86 genre of computer.  1.6 GHz is in line with the other tiny options available these days, although the power consumption is close to what my homemade tablet's LCD draws.  Still not bad.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 10, 2016)

Shoot, so cheap I will give one to you..Been fighting MiniSD card. 2GB is largest I can find and that's from China.
Both pfSense and opnSense failed to load but FreeBSD is chugging along.
I am determined to use the card slot. It does have a 2.5" drive slot.
Too bad it don't have serial port redirection in the BIOS.
The Jack labeled DVI is actually HDMI. I dunno whats up with that. They ship with a HDMI to DVI adapter along with the special cord needed for the COM port. The COM port is only found on the 2i dual LAN version. The regular FitPC2 have an IR receiver for RC6/MCE in that spot.

These are very old but unique. The Fitlet is the newer model.
The power requirement would throw most people off.. Oddball and small.
I bought 3 adapter off ebay to fit 5.5x2.1mm power supply which is pretty standard.


----------

